# Part # for K04 turbos????



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Are these the part numbers for the Borg-Warner K04's turbos?

Left-078 145 705 HP 










Right-078 145 706 HP


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

nobody knows??


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

any other forum that I can post this at that could help me out


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

s.l.c. said:


> any other forum that I can post this at that could help me out


 The gearheads on the Autozine B5 S4 forum should be able to help you with the part numbers.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbup:


Peter Badore said:


> The gearheads on the Autozine B5 S4 forum should be able to help you with the part numbers.


----------



## Nyc-Autobahnparts (Apr 21, 2005)

RS4 turbos aka Ko4's 

078145703M left side 
078145704M Right side


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Both turbos are available in the link below. 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. * 
 
Jason


----------

